# Non-daytrading emini resources?



## iconand12 (19 October 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know any resources for trading Eminis (and NOT day-trading). I'm particularly interested in strategies that combine Futures contracts with corresponding Options to have little to no risk. 

Thanks,


----------

